# can calendula powder be used instead of calendula oil?



## BodyOdorProblem (Jul 3, 2014)

hi guys,

I have recently started experimenting with making my own deodorants and have had much success using a combination of alum and citric acid. long story short though I also want to smell good not just smell like lemons which I don't like so I've tried tea tree and cedarwood oil and both of those scents only last a few hours. I was wondering if I used calundula powder would the scent last all day?? does it even have a scent?? how can I make the scent of essential oils last longer??

thank you for your advice.


----------



## lsg (Jul 3, 2014)

Why don't you use a homemade powder using lavender powder? You can combine it with tapioca starch, cornstarch or rice powder and baking soda to make a deodorizing body powder that smells good.
http://www.wholespice.com/display.asp?id=1775
http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/make-your-own-natural-body-powder/


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Jul 8, 2014)

lsg said:


> Why don't you use a homemade powder using lavender powder? You can combine it with tapioca starch, cornstarch or rice powder and baking soda to make a deodorizing body powder that smells good.
> http://www.wholespice.com/display.asp?id=1775
> http://www.choosingvoluntarysimplicity.com/make-your-own-natural-body-powder/



thanks for tips I prefer roll on deodorants since they work better can I use the lavender powder and calendula powder to add scent and deodorizing powder to my roll on????

does calendula powder have a scent btw??

will they work the same way as essential oils??


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't find calendula to be scented.  Petals contain essential oils, but they are not nearly as concentrated as they are in a bottle of EO, so I would expect the effects would be much more subtle.


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think calendula has a very pleasant scent and no they won't work the same as essential oils  Here is a recipe that works well for us.
http://www.makingcosmetics.com/sample-recipes/recipe-zinc-ricinoleate.pdf


----------



## Aline (Jul 8, 2014)

Most people make their own to avoid toxic aluminum. Have you not found any of the natural alternatives to work?


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Jul 8, 2014)

Aline said:


> Most people make their own to avoid toxic aluminum. Have you not found any of the natural alternatives to work?



I have found pottasium alum and lemon juice work but for some reason the smell
of the alum and lemon juice just goes bad. baking soda irritates my skin. I've tried alot of them my aim is to smell good right now not just to smell normal.


----------

